
Scientist claims human-chimpanzee hybrid born in Florida lab century ago - bcaulfield
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5447151/human-chimp-hybrid-born-florida-lab-killed-humanzee/
======
dang
This story was heavily flagged, but unless I'm missing something, the content
is solid. It's an interview with a major scientist. The tabloid site isn't
great, of course, but that's not how we evaluate articles here I'm going to
turn off the flags.

All: if you comment on a sensational story like this, please take extra care
to make your comment substantive.

~~~
acct1771
Much appreciated. The trope of tabloids publishing more striking truth than
"mainstream" from Men in Black is more true than you'd believe...

~~~
dang
Alas it only happens often enough to invalidate any generalization. But if you
know of other specific examples it would be interesting to see them.

~~~
bcaulfield
The National Enquirer broke the John Edwards love child scandal.
[https://www.nationalenquirer.com/photos/how-enquirer-
broke-j...](https://www.nationalenquirer.com/photos/how-enquirer-broke-john-
edwards-love-child-scandal/)

------
londons_explore
It would be good to have other sources for this claim.

Claiming something happened 100 years ago and hasn't surfaced till now is a
tricky claim to substantiate, and certainly needs more than what this article
presents which really amounts to not much more than hearsay.

~~~
credit_guy
In addition to this, chimps have 48 chromozomes and humans 46.

~~~
mrob
Horses have 64 chromosomes, and donkeys have 62, but they can still produce
mules.

